# Dallas Woodworking Show



## dogsop (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if this show, which is scheduled for 10/21, is still on?

I bookmarked a link to information about it months ago but checking today, the website www.thewoodworkingshows.com seems to be dead or broken.

Thanks


----------



## JimmyJam (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm able to get to their site fine and the show is still listed on this page: http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/styled/index.html


----------



## dogsop (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I just noticed the same thing.

It was definitely dead this morning. I had set a reminder on my calendar months ago about the show. When the reminder went off this morning and I found a dead website I was worried that the promoters had gone out of business.

Now I don't have to worry about driving there Saturday and finding an empty hall…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hey dogsop. Let us know what you think of it. These shows seem to be downgrading the last couple of years.


----------



## jordanusmc (Oct 17, 2011)

Dogsop, not only is the woodworking show still on but the Rockler in Richardson is having a "mini" show with lots of product demos. I am fairly new to wood working so I will definitely be headed to both. Rockler is supposed to have some good prices on almost everything.


----------

